# Auction purchase: French made Automoto



## robertc (Apr 5, 2011)

Although I am primary a balloon tire bike collector, I had the opportunity last Friday to purchase a French made Automoto lightweight bicycle. It is a three speed touring model with aluminum fenders. The numbers on the crank case is 22. My internet research has reviled that the Peugeot company purchase Automoto in the late 50’s to early 60’s. Edward Lynch and Sons from California was an US importer during the mid 50’s. I found a photo of a 1955 Automoto which is similar to mine.  Several things are different such as the fender braces and chain ring. My bike is missing the chain guard and has been painted green. The original paint is red. Any help from you lightweight collectors with information identifying the year would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badly bent frame for starters?


----------



## robertc (Apr 7, 2011)

Good eye Larmo63, I just put a streight edge on the down tube and you are right, it's about a 1/8" out. The sun angle on the photo really shows it up. I also found a date stamp on the Sturmey-Archer hub. 1955 Thanks.


----------

